# Need Some Help



## Havoc88 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey everyone

I am looking into starting T3 but I have read some mixed reviews, I just started Albuterol and keto and I am also using S4 and GW for the last 3 weeks. Now my questions is can I use all of them together? or is there a different product I can use instead?


----------



## Havoc88 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry I should have read the rules first

In april I weighed 305 pounds which is the heaviest I have ever been so I bought some supplements from a GNC store and with the supplements, diet and some low intensity workouts I managed to drop 55 pounds up and to today. I have about 25% body fat and almost all off it is on my stomach. I used to play rugby so my legs don't really need a lot off work I mainly need help with the middle part. I am currently working in the US as a custom harvestor so I don't have a set time for exercise but I am trying to get a hour in every night. I am currently getting in about 1600 calories a day as well as 180g protein and less than 35g carbs.


----------



## Hightestfuel (Oct 26, 2014)

250 and 1600 cals? Your weight loss will stall quickly. You are shutting down metabolic rate. You are also losing muscle because they arent being fed. this will make you skinny fat, regardless what the scale says. Forget adding chemistry to lose weight. Get a good diet and some cardio going. Lift!


----------

